# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Live option prices - I can link live ordinary share prices, however not listed options

## Ave2022

I am unable to link direct options share prices, ordinary shares is fine, however asx listed options do not appear to be available, does anyone have a work around.

Thanks,

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Ave and welcome to the forum,

Reading up on the ASX market, there seems to be only 2 types; Put Options and Call Options.
https://www.asx.com.au/documents/res...20%28WRITER%29 

If you want a full list of possibilities, you might link or download:
https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx-listed-companies 

If I didn't get anywhere close to the answer, keep asking and another member might have one.   :EEK!:   :Smilie:

----------

